# white cray



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

i want a cray, but blues seem possibly could be many species, don't want red ---- so white crays, it can only be Procambarus alleni --yes??? Im totally scared of cray plague


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Any procambarus is 100% free of crayfish plague. Let me rephrase that: They carry it but are 100% immune, only non North American species need to worry about the plague. As far as I know, white ones are clarkii. Blues ones are usually alleni or clarkii, although there are blue yabbies.

If you're concerned about crayfish plague since you have cherax or another non North American species, then I'd advise against keeping a white one. If you don't have a crayfish, as your post suggests, then definitely just buy whichever white you can find. 

If you wanted to trial run crayfish, I would say go get a few marbled crayfish (procambarus too). Once you're comfortable with crayfish and you have a large population you could add a white one. Another benefit of this would be live food for your white.


----------

